# Shogun Rua vs. Emelianenko Fedor



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you guys think would be the outcome of this fight?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It'd be interesting and I think Shogun would have quite a good chance at winning, though I'd still see Fedor beating Shogun but only by a close desision.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree with suzuks for the most part but I'm still trying to decide who would win the decision:dunno:


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

i think fedor would win but should be a good fight


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wallysworld Shogun is basically Wand and the same age they both except Shogun has less loses. He is skinner which in many ways is a good thing. He hurts his opponent no matter what position he is in. and He's beaten way more than a hurt rampage. He's beaten lil Nog and Arona which is the same thing everyone is on Sokky's **** about and he's beaten Randleman as well

With that being said i dont know how the fight would go I really can never remeber seeing someone get passed Shogun's guard and saty there for more than about 10 secs. But Fedor is Fedor and he passes everyone's guard.

Personally I can't see it going to decision i think either Shogun catches him the right way with something standing or Fedor ground and pounds him to victory.

Im cheerin for Shogun but my head says Fedor


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Fedor would win in my opinion, but you never know because Shogun has the crazy kicks and the flying knees and stuff like that. And I see one of those cutting Fedor over his eye and the ref stopping the match.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Shogun didnt have the title because he didnt want to fight Wanderlei(his friend and training partner) and he didnt want to change weight class. He was able to suck it up and hold back on the title for awhile in respect for Silva, knowing that Wandy was getting older and is eventually going to retire. Now of course thats blown wide open and theirs a chance we will see him with a belt in the near future.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i wouldnt want to see either of them lose


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet?



Wise, I know you said something like this already but i just had to clarify.....

No, no one has wondered why he doesn't have a title yet because everyone (at least the intelligent ones) knows that he would not fight for the title while it was being held by his mentor/friend (Wandy).

Your post made me cringe.

Oh....and I think Fedor would beat Shogun, I just think the size difference would play quite a big factor...and fedor is just.....fedor


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Fedor by UD or a late stoppage.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Shoguns great and IMO is the #2 p4p fighter in the world. Fedor would just be too much for him and would finish his for sure. Theres really not much Shogun would be able to do to Fedor.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


he is the MWGP winner for a reason


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Shogun has some qualities that would challenge Fedor, definitely!


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

would be good for the entertainment being that they're both world class fighters....but ughhh.. i think there's a reason they have weight classes....Fedor throws guys 3 times heavier than him around.... would you not think Fedor can throw shogun around silly if he were to engage in for the thai clinch?....cus I think he can....GNP? its over....


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

This needs to happen!!!!!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor would win.... he's much heavier and just more badass.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


What in the blue seas ar you talking about? Shogun Rua has no skill? He is by far more talented and versed in MMA styles than anyone in the Light-heavyweight division, and the man is smart as heck in the ring.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I just dont see this fight going past the first.And this is coming from a Shogun fan.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


He beat Rampage, Nog, Overeem, Randleman and Arona. He also won the MWGP, what else do you want from him?


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Danificent said:


> What in the blue seas ar you talking about? Shogun Rua has no skill? He is by far more talented and versed in MMA styles than anyone in the Light-heavyweight division, and the man is smart as heck in the ring.


Umm it would help to actually read what you quote...i said he is less skilled than wandy...but more talented.

also i want him to beat a healthy rampage, fight soko, fight chuck, fight wandy...then i will think maybe he deserves the bj's he gets from your average pride nuthugger...until then he is just a good fighter.

you can say someone is great all you want, but no ones champ until they step in the ring with all the pressure of a title match, and go against someone who has been fighting for what they have, and would rather die than give it up.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think Shogun might give Fedor a run for his money. We'll see how Fedor deals with a well-rounded cardio machine, and how Shogun deals with a strong GNP guy....Keep in mind, Shogun is a physical presence - most of you saw the Shogun- Rampage fight (if you didn't, go to dailymotion or something, it's definitely worth watching). 
Let's try to forsee a couple of things:

1. Fedor on top - Shogun is in trouble but he is a BJJ brown belt and can probably last a round (I won't say he can pull a sub off cuz Nog couldnt do it). Fedor will not try passing guard, he'll try to work the GnP and try to avoid the potential silly submission - I guess i did say he can pull it off  .
2. Shogun on top - he'll probably stand up as soon as possible if he's not able to work himself into atleast side-control.
3. Standing up - I beleive that they are rather evenly matched; Fedor is Fedor and Shogun has the infamous Chute Box MT. 
4. Clinch - Shogun might actually have an advantage here due to his ability to throw knee strikes regardless of position (over-under, under hooks, greco roman overhooks). All in all, he did beat a very strong Quinton Jackson in the clinch - that's where i beleive he caused the most damage. But then again, Fedor can throw him, and we all know how much Shogun 'cares'.

The no-stomp rule probably won't effect Shogun too much in this fight, but the mental thing might play a factor if he is able to get Fedor on his back. 

All in all, he does have a shot on paper, and his cardio is definitely good enough to last three rounds of grueling combat. 
As far as being deserving of a title show, he certainly is. 2005 fighter of the year; Arona, Overeem, Jackson, Rogerio Nogueira- that's a pretty hefty 205lbs list. 

Plus, other than Barnett, who else is there to fight for Fedor?

To conlcude, why not give him the shot? What does Pride have to lose? It promises to be an entartaining match-up and it will give Shogun a chance to see how good he is when it comes to fighting at HW. You'll all be glad he got a shot if he gets it after you see the fight, beleive that.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think Shogun might give Fedor a run for his money. We'll see how Fedor deals with a well-rounded cardio machine, and how Shogun deals with a strong GNP guy....Keep in mind, Shogun is a physical presence - most of you saw the Shogun- Rampage fight (if you didn't, go to dailymotion or something, it's definitely worth watching).
> Let's try to forsee a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Fedor on top - Shogun is in trouble but he is a BJJ brown belt and can probably last a round (I won't say he can pull a sub off cuz Nog couldnt do it). Fedor will not try passing guard, he'll try to work the GnP and try to avoid the potential silly submission - I guess i did say he can pull it off  .
> ...



I couldnt agree more


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

if shogun was 3/1 odds id bet on him.


He's a very dangerous fighter that can end a fight in an explosive instant and he has a very slick ground game which is a must against fedor if you wanna last more than two minute's


----------



## Okilian (Nov 19, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


lol... you may want to brush up on ur Pride knowledge. The only reason shogun didnt ever have the belt, is because he wouldnt fight wandy. They are good friends and refuse to fight each other. Sense wandy had the belt so long, shogun never got the chance to take it.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Did he really beat an _injured_ Rampage? What was the injury? I thought he was okay going into the fight...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Rampage wasn't injured. His rib was broken early into the fight. He was all finished after that. Watch out for Shogun's knee's:cheeky4:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd have to pull for shogun, I think he youth and athleticisn would give him fedor quite a challenge. If you watch Fedors fight with Cro Cop i think it would be very different if he fought shogun because shogun is usuallly the agressor in his fight and his ground game is prob more superior to Fedors but I see a draw or a late victory for Shogun because his gas tank is way too much for any fighter to handle


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

herton17 said:


> Did he really beat an _injured_ Rampage? What was the injury? I thought he was okay going into the fight...


Rampage was fine coming into the fight, shogun just got him into the clinch and threw a knee that broke a couple ribs after that you can tell that rampage was hurt because he was desperatley tring to protect his body and before he got rocked and soccer kicked and finished he yelled to he corner that he was f-up


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

IMO Fedor would overwhelm Shogun.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

benn said:


> IMO Fedor would overwhelm Shogun.


Agreed. I just dont see what Shogun could do against Fedor. His clinch wont come into play because Fedor is way to big and strong to get caught in it. On the ground I would definetly give the nod to Fedor and I think his striking is better then Shoguns. Add in the fact that hes a naturally a bigger guy and you have pretty much one horrible match up for Shogun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wouldn't go that far no one has been able to keep Shogun on the ground and while he's nevr faced Fedor he has faced some very strong guys and he always finds a way to stand up.

I personally think that if the fight happened tommorow Shogun has a 50/50 chance of winning and if he loses it would be by injuries which would be forced through out the fight cause Fedor is such a beast otherwise i think Fedor could get caught by something (Knees, Kicks, or one of those Shogun flurry's that everyone loves of course he might have trouble finishing without stomps) 

Lastly I think that the longer until this fight happens the better the odds of Shogun winning get. Remeber that he's only 26 and he trains with Chute Boxe which in my mind is without a doubt the top gym in the world (Wandy, Shougn, Ninja, Gonzaga, and Sakauraba is training there for a little while) HE's only getting better while Fedor is getting older.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor by UD. It would look alot like Fedor vs Nog. If Nog couldnt submit Fedor, Shogun wouldnt. And I dont think Shogun could finish Fedor standing.. Its an intersting matchup because Fedor has never faught anyone with Shogun's style


----------



## Okilian (Nov 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Fedor by UD. It would look alot like Fedor vs Nog. If Nog couldnt submit Fedor, Shogun wouldnt. And I dont think Shogun could finish Fedor standing.. Its an intersting matchup because Fedor has never faught anyone with Shogun's style


I agree with you partly... I do think it will go similar like fedor/nog. However nog has a iron chin, like nothing ive ever seen he can take some huge bombs. I see this fight ending with fedor taking it to the ground unleashing a GnP frenzy until shogun gives up something to submit, most likly an armbar.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Rampage was fine coming into the fight, shogun just got him into the clinch and threw a knee that broke a couple ribs after that you can tell that rampage was hurt because he was desperatley tring to protect his body and before he got rocked and soccer kicked and finished he yelled to he corner that he was f-up


I know about the rib, I just thought I was missing something, cuz it was stated that he beat an _injured _Rampage. 
Did Gonzaga beat an injured Crocop too? (He said his vision was blurry after those elbows, LOL)

Edit: I think the guy was referring to my comment of Shoguns domination over Rampage in the clinch (see the huge post on previous page).


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> I dont see what all the hype with shogun is, everyone sits around and blows him, but has anyone wondered why he doesnt have a title yet? maybe he isnt king kong like everyone thinks...fedor would destroy his ass. yes shogun is a good fighter and has beat a few other good fighters, but the fact is he isnt the best. hes not going to be any where near what wandy was, and heres why, he's skinnier, and not as powerful. he doesnt have the same type of skill wandy had (skill not talent, hes just less experianced and i dont think he is as tough.) he is extremely talented, but in the long run he isnt the best, so i dont get why everyone nut hugs him. so he beat the shit out of an injured rampage? ok so?


He's the best at 205 IMO. He would destroy Chuck and the reson he never fought for the title is becuase he has respect for Wandy as a champion. Would you fight your best friend and trining partner? No becuase your training partners know everything about you. Clearly you have no idea who Mauricio Shogun Rua is. He beat everyone he's fought except for Coleman by a technicality. 
He's the Pride MW Grand Prix Champ and he's going to be 2x what wandy was because he's very young and he already has a wealth of experience. Shogun and Wandy are both in the same weight class, wandy is just more on the leaner side. Plus a fighter doesnt have to be buff to be a good fighter Royce Gracie proved that ages ago. You're a tool!!!


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He would destroy Chuck and the reson he never fought for the title is becuase he has respect for Wandy as a champion. Would you fight your best friend and trining partner?


No he wouldnt...chucks a terrible match up for him. oh and i have fought my best friend and training partner...3x's actually.

Didnt they state before the rampage shogun fight that rampage was coming off a wrist injury or something, and he was like 80 percent.

seriously, i havent even been degrading yet but if i am a tool i might as well break it down for you...take shoguns man hood out of your mouth, and open up your eyes for a second. yes, he is a very good fighter...no he is not god. also, pride is not a place where everyone is supreme beings and can rule all of the world with just a stare.

now to the point of the thread

fedor would dominate shogun. he is a better striker, better on the ground, more powerful, and like 40 pounds heavier. it wouldnt even be a fight. watch crocop silva, that was a better showing by wandy, than what shogun would do.

and again, you are not a champion until you beat a champion, and then defend your championship. and thats that. speculate all you want, a championship bought is much much much different than beating ramdom dudes on an undercard. its like the super bowl, not a regular season game. oh and the opposing team happens to have already bled for the title. oh and for those of you who say gp champ...thats like winning your confrence, not even close to the same thing.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> No he wouldnt...chucks a terrible match up for him. oh and i have fought my best friend and training partner...3x's actually.
> 
> Didnt they state before the rampage shogun fight that rampage was coming off a wrist injury or something, and he was like 80 percent.
> 
> ...


I never said he could beat fedor, but he wouldn't get dominated. As for the UFC champ chuck liddell, it isnt a horrible matchup. Shogun is way better on the ground, is more of a techical striker, and has a gas tank no fighter can handle, the fight would go on til the 4th round when chuck is tired and shogun puts him out of his misery. 

Nobody made Rampage fight with a wrist injury he could have pulled out but he decided to fight. People fight under 100% all the time and usually end up winning. Rich Franklin fought Loiseau with a brken hand for 3 extra rounds and even puched with it! Countless fighter fight with staff infections (and they hurt too) all the time and win. 

And again it has nothing to do with how much you weigh it's how you use your skills to your advantage. I dont care if he's 100 pounds more than shogun.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fedor is NOT a better striker than Shogun.
He IS more powerfull, and slightly more skilled on the ground. His cardio is also equal to Mauricio's. He also weight about 20-25 pounds more than Shogun, not 40. 

Its Fedor ability to creata gameplan that would give him the edge in this fight, and its Shogun's relentlesness that would be the end of him. Fedor capitalizes on others' mistakes. Shogun just goes after people.

Fedor would win, but the fight would be very interesting to watch. It would be a lot closer than his two fights with Nog.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

I hadnt looked up fedors weight when i made the post. but now i have. fedor has been listed any where from 225, to 245
compared to 205, its still a big difference

i disagree and think fedor is a better striker. in the words of anderson silva, anvils instead of hands.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Consider one more thing that Shogun would have nothing to lose in this fight if he loses he's just another victim of quite possibly the most dominate man in mma history. If he wins he is a lengend. Perhaps it would be considered as one of the most impressive showings in mma and if shogun with those legs and knees is loose anything is possible


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

My God I cant believe some of the people in this thread. I love Shogun and again I think hes the best at 205 but Fedor is just too much for him, plain and simple. 

Hes giving up alot of weight to a man whose a better p4p fighter than him.

Fedor is just as good of a striker than him, he wont get him in the clinch, and Shogun really isnt one to rock people with one punch.

Shogun is not going to take Fedor down thats a givin and hes obviously not going to pull a sub from the bottom. 

I honestly think Fedor would win this by whatever he wants in round 1 and Id bet my house that hed finish him at some point in the fight barring any freak cuts or injuries.

And the people saying Fedor can handle Shoguns cardio are just ridiculous.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor is better than Mauricio in almost every aspect. It would be very tough for Maurico, that's all I can really say.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome back dude. I thought you quit on us...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I understand that Shogun is a great fighter and, pound for pound, I rank him in the top 5, but he really doesn't have a chance at beating Fedor. I'll break down this fight for all of you guys who are thinking that Shogun really has a shot at Fedor.

On paper, they are both great fighters and, while Shogun has a legit loss while Fedor doesn't, that's not what tips the scale.

What tips the scale (no pun intended) is the weight. Shogun is outweighed by, at the very least, 20 pounds when he doesn't cut weight.

That, in my opinion, gives a slight edge on paper to Fedor, but here's where it really goes out of control for Shogun:

Fedor has finished his last four opponents: including a top ten heavyweight (Mark Hunt) and the #1 Middlweight in the world (Matt Lindland).

While Shogun stopped Overeem, he went to a decision against Nakamura (who is a judoka and groundfighter, like Fedor).

Fedor has three wins over top 10 heavyweights in his last 10 fights, all of them were dominant, while Rua hasn't fought outside of his weight class since Coleman and, while his opponent have been top 10 lightheavyweights, they aren't even near the same size as Fedor.

I see Fedor taking Rua down, pounding him from guard and getting a ref stoppage in the first round. People may think I'm crazy for giving a first round stoppage against Rua, but when Fedor's gameplan is to groundnpound he's destructive, and Rua isn't used to that kind of physical power and strength and I think he'd just be overwhelmed.

Rua is the best in the lightheavyweight division, in my opinion, but a top ten heavyweight is a totally different kind of monster for a guy with Rua's size and strategy. When you want to trade with a guy that much bigger than you, it's pretty easy for that big guy to really f*ck you up if he gets some shots off, with his big guy strength.

Like I said, top ten heavyweights are a different kind of monster, and to say that Rua deserves a shot at the king is like feeding him to the alpha male right away.

Before we start talking about Rua v Fedor, we should at least look at the possibility of Rua v Hunt (which I see going to Hunt), Rua v Barnett (which I see going to Barnett) or Rua v Monson (which I see going to Monson, but is more up in the air than anything else).


----------

